# tropiflora spring festival



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone going tomorrow?

I'll be headed up there around 10am with the wife and kids, she will keep me from clearing out the bank account


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I will be there but I will be directing traffic. HAve fun.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Saw you for a split second d waving cars in, I didn't expect that place to be so packed. Got a giant box of goodies though


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

timmygreener said:


> Saw you for a split second d waving cars in, I didn't expect that place to be so packed. Got a giant box of goodies though


Cuttings or it didn't happen!


----------

